
Arizona Tragedy Highlights The Mystery Of Altruism - tswicegood
http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2011/01/13/132888923/arizona-tragedy-highlights-the-mystery-of-altruism#more
======
tswicegood
Not your normal HN fare, but the part about the main drives of people I found
interesting from a startup/app perspective. Are these things you're paying
attention to in your startup? Are you doing them for your own financial gain,
or to create true value for the world?

